
Ask HN: What's your favorite tech talk from 2017? - georgehdd
Now that the year is (almost) over, what do you think are the must-watch tech talks from the past year?
======
dpeck
Matt Mights "Winning the War on Error: Solving the Halting Problem and Curing
Cancer" is one that is well worth watching.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdmQUlD7P40](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdmQUlD7P40)

previous discussion on it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15066805](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15066805)

~~~
sriram_malhar
Thank you for the link. What a fantastic talk!

------
zapperdapper
I put a bunch of the ones I enjoyed here:

[https://coffeeandcode.neocities.org/presentations.html](https://coffeeandcode.neocities.org/presentations.html)

One of the best though, for me, has to be this one on fixing a Guitar Hero
bug:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9U5wK_boYM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9U5wK_boYM)

------
indescions_2017
The Ultimate Game Boy Talk (33c3)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyzD8pNlpwI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyzD8pNlpwI)

~~~
npgatech
Thank you, absolutely fascinating talk. It was _hard_ to develop video games
back in the day and just as it was hard to beat those games. What a wonderful
era of ingenuity, creativity and passion.

------
basdp
Perhaps you should start by sharing yours!

